# General > Films >  Star Wars Episode 7

## Rheghead

Is anyone excited about Carrie Fisher, Mark Hamill and Ford Harrison possibly coming back for the next Star Wars film? 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013...n_2817168.html

----------


## Maxx

Erm yes....

----------


## pat cavanagh

most of the original cast are returning
must be skint

----------


## joxville

No, not me. I've never watched any of the previous five and only seen 20 minutes of the original. The biggest pile of overhyped poop in movie history. I'd rather shove hot coals up my arse than watch another minute of a Star Wars film?

----------


## stellakelly

Love all the parts. Especially the direction. Help me to explore my thinking.

----------


## Better Out Than In

Like star wars I do

----------

